# Show Wethers



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

This is my first year going into this alone, but my second year showing. I really need help choosing a wether for the show season. I have my breeder picked out, and they finally have goats for sale.

Her are available wethers.

Please help me choose my boy.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Tags 118 and 125 are really nice and the ones i think would be nice prospects


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

124**


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

124 would be my first choice, if he wasn't pending. And I'm getting a wether, the last two are does. 

More will be added as times goes, I just want to keep up and make sure there isn't one I can't turn down.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

There is a link.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My bad.

#133.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

I really like him, first glance he was my choice. (Besides 124) There is just something. And for his age, he looks like he had potential.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

erinbelle said:


> I really like him, first glance he was my choice. (Besides 124) There is just something. And for his age, he looks like he had potential.


#133 has a big top, expansive rib cage and a big butt. Although I would trust the opinion of Goat Spot members "Dani" and "BCG" over mine.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

My next choice would be 104 or maybe 133. 104 he is longer bodied has more natural muscle and big butt plus his shoulders tie in better than 133. 133 has a nice top, but i personally like 104 for his look but they need better pictures of him to really compare the two. Sorry i didn't even think about the last one being a doe i was just picking the best two.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I like 133 first ,second would be 104. goodluck


----------

